# Is " Clean Master " a MUST ?



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Is Clean master really necessary and been needed for your Cell phones?

My recent experience says that,…

They have started loads of unnecessary Ads,..

They also lie and clean and Boost and such all unnecessarily and deceivingly,..

Even you have not used the phone for 2 hours, in next cleaning round, it finds so many antivirus updates needs,… so many MBs of cleaning of data,...... and many items to Boost and such,.. I guess, it's cheatingly shows all those,....

Is this a deceiving cleaning software? What’s is your opinion, please ? 

Extend your views,.. pl… Thx.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

No, it isn't necessary, period. Such apps may have had some use back in the day when storage space was very limited on mobile devices, but that is really no longer a problem. A month ago I bought a budget Redmi 6 phone for my cousin at $100 and it packed 64GB of internal storage! The 32GB version is even more affordable. Unless in this day and age you're using a dirt cheap phone with less than 16GB internal storage, you have no use for such apps. Furthermore, if you're not careful with those apps, you can end up deleting stuff that you would like to keep. The app may list your personal videos under "large files" and mark them for deletion for example, and if you're the type that love a one-click-fix-all "solution", you could effectively end up screwed. Some time ago I saw a lot of budget phones (with very little storage space to spare) come with this app pre-installed. To the unknowing user of such a phone, the app seems like such a savior. Oh how considerate of the manufacturer to include a space freeing app... It's a facade in my opinion and to try and maintain relevance, the developers of those apps are using every idea they can think of to make you keep the app even though you don't need it at all.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

So far I know, among all other used Apps for Android, for cleaning, battery life, malware, anti-virus, boosting, and such,.... this one is *the most highly used *world-wide............ and most of people just think that, it is *have to have. *period. But, Now it plays double ads and Triple ads before it lets you use that software for cleaning,.... and also, the part, I never understood,... that even if you do not use yr phone and say,...you do cleaning after say 6-8 hours,.. it still finds lots of work for boosting and cleaning data, anti virus update and such,...

How it could be,..? :nonono:

Now, for my Samsung Galaxy S5, 16GB phone, 64GB added card,.... I must delete this software, though I always thought, that this is a very standard software and no one can have a phone without it, as it's MUST needed,..... But now it seems to be cheating in all regards,...... Uh ! 

Does anyone else, have any say in this regard? Pl..


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I have an Android phone and all kinds of garbage bundled with it but not clean master.

I have Ccleaner on mine (installed myself) and its good for cleaning temp files etc., but no intrusion, ads etc., you might be better using that.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

https://www.androidpit.com/does-clean-master-work

^ No idea, if it's fifth most popular/highly downloaded after FB, Insta, FB messenger, and WA,... why they now bombard with Ads and also,... data cleaned / boosted also seems very doubtful to me,...

https://lifehacker.com/clean-master-frees-up-space-on-your-android-device-5993875

https://blogs.systweak.com/2017/12/5-best-alternatives-to-clean-master-for-android/

https://forums.androidcentral.com/m...oes-apps-like-clean-master-really-work-2.html

I read many opinions all around they all act like it's most widely used and then again do not give any solid and valid *alternative* either,..... But now it just bombards with douple-triple ads before doing any command.

Cccleaner?
360 degree?
Maccaffe, Advanced system care and NAV also are available for Android,.. I heard,.. 
Need none? 

( I have Android 5.0 in my S5 Galaxy )


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

_Don't_ touch advanced system care for any device.......its very bad!


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

The problem is,..... having No cleaner at all is just FINE,.. but when some problem happens / frozen screen / some App working wild / Facebook hack / Whats app over occupying space / any other disorder... ..... etc ,...and while having no Clean master at that time,... 

.....................then again no hack/problem can be fixed by any,..!! Uh !
that kinda problem, also has had happened in the past,..!!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

As I said, get Ccleaner but only use it to clear the cache. Get rid of the clean master thing.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I also got an other* LG style X* phone, having only 8GB ram and 32GB memory card,... it has Marshmallow 6.0 Android, and I do not run WA or FB or Twitter on it,.. and it just works fine without Clean master,.... I go to settings and remove Cache once in a while,..... Battery also lasts long,..... So, No idea,.... Why we need any Cleaner/Booster ? 

But Samsung S5, crashes and stucks the screen once in a while,... so it needs some hack-remover and smoothing software APP,.. 

It (CM )also fixes device Lag and sends messages to cloud , finds hacks and any disorders..and that sort of cleaning too,..... ( God knows if it's real.. ) 
But now sends 3 ads for each activity you do,.... junk data/ Boost/ Virus / temp 

Let see,.. I may try with Ccleaner,...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> I also got an other* LG style X* phone, having only 8GB ram and 32GB memory card,... it has Marshmallow 6.0 Android, and I do not run WA or FB or Twitter on it,.. and it just works fine without Clean master,.... I go to settings and remove Cache once in a while,..... Battery also lasts long,..... So, No idea,.... Why we need any Cleaner/Booster ?
> 
> But Samsung S5, crashes and stucks the screen once in a while,... so it needs some hack-remover and smoothing software APP,..
> 
> ...


As has been said already, they (cleaner/booster apps) are NOT needed, neither are they a MUST have, period. Get a light antivirus to take care of compromised apps and websites. On a phone with limited storage space, use a memory card for storing media (photos, videos, music and images) or cloud storage such as Google Drive. Use the lite versions of apps if available or alternatives that are not space hogs, for example FB, Messenger, Microsoft apps, browsers...

If your phone is frequently experiencing lockups/freezes or non-responding apps, investigate the involved apps and make sure the phone's internal storage is not almost filled. Limited storage is the most common cause of freezing, no matter how well endowed the phone is, but this doesn't make it necessary to have those cleaners. You can use the built-in storage management facilities to see what is taking up lots of space and to take action as needed.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is my Cell Samsung S5.

I deleted *clean master* and still it plays Ads. Know why ? ( Ad is shown in below picture ) 

Sometimes it even it plays vdo with sound all of a sudden , during any time,... and I get scared,..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=418108552291491&set=a.128244907944525&type=3&theater


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

* Galaxy S5, using android 5.0, via freedom pop server,... 64 MB memory card,... 16GB own space. *

I have above pictured APPs on my phone. Why it plays Ads? Is the Blue icon " Messages " ( Picture 2 ) necessary? I had deleted it, and my phone forces me to install it back,...So I had to do,.. Hulu and Netflix icons are just in non-use for long ( I never logged in or used, ) Also battery comes to low 4-5% left, every 6-8 hours without even using the phone,....for absolutely nothing,..

I hardly use facebook or WhatsAPP on Cell, as I have those accounts also on my PC and 95% times, I do it via PC,... No youtube use either,..... Most icons the phones came with, otherwise,.. I have freedompop's free minimal use account,.... and hardly use the phone,.... But lots of junk calls, junk messages and Ads bother me and keeps me busy,..cleaning all junks,...

.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

How would you stop, certain junk mssgs sender guys like " AZ Promos" ? via 761309 and such random number, they send junks non-stoply / promo Ads / selling stuff / tee-marketing ,... and my feature menu allows only certain features like..... " call them, save in contact list, delete mssg, ".. but no such like,... block / list as spam or such,.... ! There are many such patent junk mssgs sender guys,.... !

My Android is 5.0 ( My S5 is not acceptable, for language 6.0 like other normal Samsung S5 galaxies for certain reasons,.. - it is built-in by freedom-pop that way, for no more update of language. - If I want to stay with them . ) 

( So many junk callers, change the fake numbers remotely and annoys with Ads and junk calls,... dunn'o how to control them,.. )


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

rakesh15 said:


> H
> 
> ( So many junk callers, change the fake numbers remotely and annoys with Ads and junk calls,... dunn'o how to control them,.. )


Someday we'll be able to wildcard them.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^ For my land line, I have not taken the special service for MoboRobo control ( from my OOMA providers ) as there is extra charge,. but have taken free service from state/federal to avoid most of junk calls , so whenever they ring,.. , it shows letter V in front,... followed by long numbers,... so I know it's junk call ,... But for my Cells, I am tired of blocking them, from my call-logs,...but they change numbers and still annoys you every hour almost,....

If you install any Free APPs to control them, then those APPs start playing Ads and acts like virus,...














Has anyone used such any Marvel Apps, that worked efficiently??


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

So there is no way to know that, certain Ads are popping up due to which software ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If the software is free it will most likely carry ads it's how they can put it out for free, the other option is paid and no ads.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> So there is no way to know that, certain Ads are popping up due to which software ?


You could use an ad detector app to scan installed apps and know which ad networks they use. I used to use one such app called TrustGo Ad Detector, but it seems TrustGo products are no longer under development and not available on Google Play Store. An alternative app is AppBrain Ad Detector which shows a wealth of information by ad network and another one is simply named Ad Detector which displays them by apps. The former one has more features, but they will both give you the information you need to know about the apps on your device. Be advised that those apps do not block ads. They only show which apps display ads and which ad networks they use, so it is up to you to use your best judgement on how to use the information provided by the ad detector apps. For example, if an app or game doesn't need internet access for it to be used and it contains ads, you can restrict or block data/internet access for that app. This will prevent it from downloading and displaying ads.

Keep an eye on which apps are running in the background. Some apps do not need to be kept in memory after you've exited them. Instead, they should only be running when you have them open, that is, in the foreground, and once you've exited them, they should not be in memory until the next time you need to use them. If you look at the list of running services/processes, you will be able to identify such apps because you yourself know better which apps you use and whether it's necessary for them to run in the background. Many phones come with a built-in feature for controlling which apps are allowed to run at startup and also which ones should have internet access. If ads are popping up while you're not interacting with any apps, then it is definitely an app that remains running in the background long after you exited them.

If ads are being displayed via push notifications (they appear in the notification area), you can tell which app is responsible by long-pressing that ad/push notification and options will be displayed to either allow or block the app from pushing ads/notifications.

Your options are very limited on a non-rooted phone. Slim it down by keeping only those apps that you really need. If, however, you like to try out different apps and your phone is littered with them, you can either pay for the ad-free versions or tolerate them.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try this: 

When an Ad pops up, press the Recent Apps icon (to the left of the Home button) and the Ad window will then reduce to a smaller size with the title of the App at the top left.

Now go into Application Manager and Disable/Uninstall that App.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Like if you will see, above two screenshots, I have only 3-5 new and third party software been installed from the foreign sources, other than the standard icons , it came with,.. But whenever the phone is idle, and I turn power button ON, the first screen comes is kinda this, ( below link - the vdo and Ad changes,.. keeping with same page format.. ) instead of the home page,...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=418108552291491&set=a.128244907944525&type=3&theater


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The above instructions worked on my wife's Samsung Galaxy smartphone. 

The advertising-spewing-app was named "Peel Remote" and it came installed on the phone. 

There have been no more advertising interruptions for at least the last week.


I do not not know if the instructions will work for you. All I know is what worked here and I am sharing it in order to try and help you. If it doesn't work on your phone, you will need to wait for someone else that has another idea for you to try to drop in here ... hopefully soon.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> Like if you will see, above two screenshots, I have only 3-5 new and third party software been installed from the foreign sources, other than the standard icons , it came with,.. But whenever the phone is idle, and I turn power button ON, the first screen comes is kinda this, ( below link - the vdo and Ad changes,.. keeping with same page format.. ) instead of the home page,...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=418108552291491&set=a.128244907944525&type=3&theater


Did you see the reply about the recent apps option? If so, have you tried doing the same?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Confused. reply about,... where? 
Everytime, such Ad shots, take away my Home page and I had to skip/slide it , unnecessarily. ( every 30 minutes, when I turn ON my phone ) I thought it was by Clean master and I removed it. It still does it. 

Now unless Facebook or Whatsapp is doing that? Or,.. few other many small icon sit already came with, which are in APPS library,.... No idea.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> Confused. reply about,... where?
> Everytime, such Ad shots, take away my Home page and I had to skip/slide it , unnecessarily. ( every 30 minutes, when I turn ON my phone ) I thought it was by Clean master and I removed it. It still does it.
> 
> Now unless Facebook or Whatsapp is doing that? Or,.. few other many small icon sit already came with, which are in APPS library,.... No idea.


Reply/post #19, you even LIKED it! Are you not familiar with the recent apps button? It is right next to the home button, you press it once and a cascading list of recently opened apps will show up. If you press it while the ad is open, you will see the name of the app that is displaying that ad.

About the pre-installed apps, if you don't use them, then uninstall or delete them. I don't understand why you would keep apps you don't need or use.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh ! now I see what you mean,...

But, that button will show you all current running applications and while selecting that, it will again bring back that Ad page.

There are, 3 pages of all default APPS it came with, I guess,.. most of them would be undeletable and even you delete unknown one, it may hit you somewhere,... I am not sure,..!!

Do you see any known recognized, trouble-maker APP here? - 3 pages under APPS icon.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, pressing that button will show you all the currently running apps ... with the topmost one probably being the one that is producing the unwanted Ad.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> Oh ! now I see what you mean,...
> 
> But, that button will show you all current running applications and while selecting that, it will again bring back that Ad page.
> 
> ...


That button will show you recently opened apps, not necessarily running ones. Anyway, after you press that button, you will see the name of each of those recent apps, including the one that is showing ads. Didn't you wanna know which app is showing the ads? This is how. Once you've SEEN the name of the responsible app, you either uninstall or disable it. Isn't that the whole point? You also have the Peel Remote app which SpywareDr said was responsible for adds on his wife's Galaxy. Do you need it? Do you even know what it is?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

You people were most probably right,... Peel remote was probably doing that. It( Ad ) came, as soon as I opened Peel remote,.. ! I've deleted Peel remote APP. 

Let see now, will let you know after 1-2 days of use. 

If any other objectionable APP you see in my above 3 pictures, kindly let me know... 90% of times, my phone is used for Phone, mssgs, FB and WA only. I hardly play YT, or chk mail or surf webs on phone.

Thx all.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> You people were most probably right,... Peel remote was probably doing that. It( Ad ) came, as soon as I opened Peel remote,.. ! I've deleted Peel remote APP.
> 
> Let see now, will let you know after 1-2 days of use.
> 
> ...


If that's all you use the phone for, then you don't need:
Hulu
Netflix
Airmove
Flipboard
Dropbox
Hangouts
Hangouts Dialer
Google+
Samsung Health
Play Music
Play movies & tv
Play Games
Play Books
News

and many others like calc...

You should be able to uninstall or disable them without issue. None of them is critical for the functioning of your phone. I don't see any mobile security (antivirus) app on your phone. You think you don't need one? Plenty of free good ones available on Play Store, e.g Webroot, Sophos, Bitdefender, Avast/AVG to mention just a few.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^ Thx Sir,.. for detailed evaluation. Hulu and Netflix I may delete soon as I watch vdos on PC Monitors. 

Airmore, I installed and use often ( once a 20-30 days ) when conversing with PC wirelessly, for photo/vdo/documents/ contacts importing and exporting ,….and doing work wirelessly….. Few ppl use “ Share it “ and such others, I am more used to with that, so need it. ( btw, how you guys transfer file between PC and Cell? Wired? Or wireless with some other APP? ) 

Rest others all came with phone, when purchased a built-in , from freedompop, and I always thought it may need sometimes someday, but I never used, nor the need arose yet. I also guess, few of the ones you mentioned may also be un-deletable/uninstallable as Phone may require , perhaps…. Not sure. I will think of deleting those soon, The problem could be, that if need arises, you will have to only re-build the phone, and hence hesitating a bit. Nonetheless,... Thx for yr advice. Also may install ccleaner , like few suggested after having deleting _clean master_ already.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> ^ Thx Sir,.. for detailed evaluation. Hulu and Netflix I may delete soon as I watch vdos on PC Monitors.
> 
> Airmore, I installed and use often ( once a 20-30 days ) when conversing with PC wirelessly, for photo/vdo/documents/ contacts importing and exporting ,….and doing work wirelessly….. Few ppl use “ Share it “ and such others, I am more used to with that, so need it. ( btw, how you guys transfer file between PC and Cell? Wired? Or wireless with some other APP? )
> 
> Rest others all came with phone, when purchased a built-in , from freedompop, and I always thought it may need sometimes someday, but I never used, nor the need arose yet. I also guess, few of the ones you mentioned may also be un-deletable/uninstallable as Phone may require , perhaps…. Not sure. I will think of deleting those soon, The problem could be, that if need arises, you will have to only re-build the phone, and hence hesitating a bit. Nonetheless,... Thx for yr advice. Also may install ccleaner , like few suggested after having deleting _clean master_ already.


Both wired and wireless, depending on which method is readily usable at that particular time of need. You're welcome. Feel free to mark this thread as solved.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

In a Cell,... 

while pressing,* Volume low button and power button *simultaneously, it makes a screen shot, and the image arrives in your Gallery folder, ready for attaching it to any area - e-mail / FB / Twitter ...etc.

Can someone list all such important application of all buttons, here? 

Do those action remain same,..... for all makes, models and software languages of phones or vary ?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

If you have a particular issue, you researched it for a while, and can't find a definitive answer, this (TSF) is a very good place to be.

For such general queries as you have posted, Google, or your favourite search engine is the best place to be. :smile:


----------



## shaira (May 18, 2019)

Not necessary for me as Samsung has a stock feature to optimize the performance.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Not a must. Used to doing the cleaning manually, and now my phone has a dedicated app for doing the same things Clean Master does.


----------

